

The Dreadful Inconvenience of Salad - Shivetya
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/11/the-inconvenience-of-salad/382613/?single_page=true

======
jseliger
This reminds me some of what Livblends is doing:
[https://twitter.com/LivBlends](https://twitter.com/LivBlends) .

